# 80s stoke thread...post yours..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

In this thread post any 80s stoke...I'll start..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2008)

And for GSS, some serious 80's stoke here!



and


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Baby Got Back is from the 90s..but the early 90s were sort of like the 80s..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Baby Got Back is from the 90s..but the early 90s were sort of like the 80s..




Sorry 'bout that, those early college years of mine just kind of blend together in a beer driven haze! :beer:  

Anyway it's a good one none the less, and during my now after seeing it's a '92 origin song, Sophmore + Junior Year of college I have fond memories of multiple college coeds doing the booty shake to that song at WAYYYY to many frat parties!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Sorry 'bout that, those early college years of mine just kind of blend together in a beer driven haze! :beer:
> 
> Anyway it's a good one none the less, and during my now after seeing it's a '92 origin song, Sophmore + Junior Year of college I have fond memories of multiple college coeds doing the booty shake to that song at WAYYYY to many frat parties!



When I was in college the Big Booty shaking song was Back That Thing(A$$) Up...This video is Not Safe for work..


----------



## Geoff (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll contribute some 1989 stoke.



Blizzard of AAAHH's doesn't seem to be on YouTube so here's License to Thrill


----------



## powbmps (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't figure out how to embed:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pXY2owTuOQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtqymYOQeQQ

1984 baby!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## bigbog (Sep 17, 2008)

*Ahhhhhs....*

_Watch Out for Those Trees *KIMMY!*_.....

*PLAKE...the New MESSIAH...RULES!*..but was thrown in jail.

...and how about *Lyndon Larusche's*(sp?) October Surprise!! (ie ..the Queen of England is, and has been the head of the world drug cartelle)...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## powbmps (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68IZltQ4mXw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU93mikBdjI


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Feb. 22, 1980  :flag::flag::flag:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


>



And you my friend get the uber-creepy award of the day. She looks about 13 in that pic... uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> And you my friend get the uber-creepy award of the day. She looks about 13 in that pic... uke:



Yeah but you were probably 10 then so it's O.K.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Uh, have you seen her lately???? Shwing! She's a lot hotter now.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> And you my friend get the uber-creepy award of the day. She looks about 13 in that pic... uke:



I'm a year older than her there Greg, so since this is an 80's thread, it was all cool back then.  If you like, I'll add a circa 2008 "Samantha Micelli" pic for 'ya 






Feel better now??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Almost good enough for "Turning Japanese"........HEY NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's 80's too.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 17, 2008)

Somebody help me out here.  I didn't watch much TV in the 1980's.  I have no idea who this is.

Edit:
Nevermind.  I've never watched more than 5 seconds of "Who's the Boss".


----------



## Paul (Sep 17, 2008)

Just to let you young 'uns like Steeze  know, we didn't all catch teh ghey in the 80's


----------



## ckofer (Sep 17, 2008)

Jim Carroll Band


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2008)

1989... DMC


----------



## krisskis (Sep 18, 2008)

Circa...the 80s...check out that NEON!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

Paul said:


>



The spike bracelet rules... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> 1989... DMC



:lol: A classic! Rock on D!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

You made fannypacks look cool.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You made fannypacks look cool.



I wonder what was in it? :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I wonder what was in it? :lol:



Prolly grooming products, check out that 80's pornstar moustache.


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Prolly grooming products, check out that 80's pornstar moustache.



yeah - i rocked that cookie duster.... Big ass red sunglasses... Suspenders under the teeshirt... 203 Dynastars...

We had a good time skiing bumps all day back then...  just throw yourself down a zipper line and hope for the best...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Circa...the 80s...check out that NEON!!



Great pic!

Let's see:

Big hair - check
Cat eye style sunglasses - check
In the boot stretch pants - check
Rear entry boots - check
Token pic from what looks like the top of Needle's Eye at Killington - check

Yup, we've got pure 80's stoke!


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I wonder what was in it? :lol:



A huge late 1980s walkman...


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Great pic!
> 
> Let's see:
> 
> ...




lol, dont forget the Don Johnson/George Micheal neaty trimmed 5 O'Clock shadow.


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, dont forget the Don Johnson/George Micheal neaty trimmed 5 O'Clock shadow.



Ahhh yes....  i had a white suit back then...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 18, 2008)

She was the best of the 3 actresses who played Amy Fisher in the TV movies...


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2008)

80's glasses stoke.  i think i've used this somewhere before based on the double az watermark.


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> 80's glasses stoke.  i think i've used this somewhere before based on the double az watermark.


I love that pic.  You remind me of Gilbert.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> 80's glasses stoke.  i think i've used this somewhere before based on the double az watermark.



:lol:

My daughter saw that pic on here one time and asked, "what's that crazy lady doing?" :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 18, 2008)

For anyone in the Boston area :


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eqouGVGNdtg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eqouGVGNdtg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 18, 2008)

Whoops, sorry about just leaving code, screwing something up on my end!

Let's linkifying instead:

80's Boston Area


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 18, 2008)

How cool was Megatron.


Greatest flick of all time? 


Another classic


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2008)

dmc said:


> 1989... DMC




so cool..I've seen that picture before and it's great..you have such a gaper grin..I feel like people smiled more in the 80s..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Three Amigos Stoke!!!!...I saw that in the theaters when I was like 8..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 19, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> How cool was Megatron.




Nice.....And only serves to illustrate how much of a disappointment the movie version was.

Speaking of '80s cartoon stoke, a couple others come to mind:


Voltron:




Thundercats:




He-Man (not that there's anything wrong with that):


----------



## dmc (Sep 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> so cool..I've seen that picture before and it's great..you have such a gaper grin..I feel like people smiled more in the 80s..lol



So the backstory on this is...  I lived in a ski house with a few guys..  A couple of these guys dated the girls that took pictures..  We'd ski by and they would say perverted things to get us to laugh...  At that very moment a cute girl from W.Virginia was yelling obscenities at me to make me laugh... 

We were'nt that high on the food chain then...  Hadn't really broken into the groups of great skiers and snowboarding was really just starting...  things we're different then...  20 years ago...


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

Greg said:


>



Great one's there Greg,  but of course how could you leave out the 'Hoff??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm using this song to get my ass motivated to clean my place...


----------



## bigbog (Sep 19, 2008)

dmc said:


> 1989... DMC


..I missed this, was this the long-awaited sequel to _The Performers_.. *D*..?


----------



## Philpug (Sep 19, 2008)

/End thread.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 20, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> /End thread.


Totally sweet 80's stokage there I hart!

Neon accent Roffe/Demetre outfit - check - oh yah!
COLOR COORDINATED Dynastars - Check
Raichle Flexons - Oh yah
Big wrap around Oakley shield - check

I can practically hear some Ratt or Def Leppard blasting in the backroud!


----------



## krisskis (Sep 20, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> /End thread.



Ok Dr Jeff...i think this one may have beaten my 80s neon!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 20, 2008)




----------

